# Urban dictionary boredoom



## Nelco (Dec 29, 2010)

Got bored and curious and started looking up words..thought it was funny enough to share..

scumfuck loser scumbag 
*1.* scumfuck *119* up, *10* downbuy scumfuck mugs, tshirts and magnets
the lowest form of travelling kid within the punk spectrum. analagous to the hippie "drainbow" but usually worse. 
a slight variant on the oogle. 
a scumfuck must: not give a fuck. be very very drunk. be dirty. ride trains or pretend to. 
scumfucks usually listen to g.g. allin, the original scumfuck, but some prefer only pure norwegian blackmetal (esp. burzum, since they are one of the most fucked-up blackmetal bands). the blackmetal thing is more prevalent now. 
will be seen wearing dirty carhartts or cargo pants, adorned with numerous patches. patches will often include those of train companies (this is omnipresent among train-riding kids) and beer/ liquor companies (this is usually a bad sign). 
facial tattoos abound, and are usually poorly-done. 
scumfucks will ask anyone for money, even other travelling punks. 
often travel with dogs, usually very badly-behaved pitbulls.

"This goddamn scumfuck stole my backpack and his dog shit all over everything."


drainbow *28* up, *5* downbuy drainbow mugs, tshirts and magnets
Person who portrays themselves as a member of the rainbow family,(hippie style)but really wants only to drain you of all your stash
"That dude goes to all the gatherings, but he`s really nothing but a drainbow." 
Usually said with contempt. 

by dogdave Dec 4, 2002 share this 
*2.* drainbow *8* up, *3* downbuy drainbow mugs, tshirts and magnets
Someone who hangs out with a group of druggies, and mainly uses the group to mooch/sap off their drugs, alcohol or weed.
druggie #1: Oh damn, look, here comes travis! 
druggie #2: He's such a drainbow, i mean, seriously, can't he get his own shit? 
Travis: Hey guys, what are you doing today? 
druggie #1: Smoking soon, then about ta go drink. 
Travis: Oh, sick let's get on that, pass me that blunt! 
druggie #2: ..............


*1.* Oogle *247* up, *113* downbuy oogle mugs, tshirts and magnets
Oogles are street rats that don't have street smarts. They are the ICP kids, the tweekers on bikes, the 15 year olds who runaway cause they think it's cool, not cause their lives at home weren't working out. Another good word for an oogle is poser. The kids that pose as punx don't know shit about the scene, don't know shit about the music. Age is often a big part of oogle-ism, you have to be around for a while before people will respect you in street scenes. Some kids grow up and get street cred. Others are doomed to be oogles for the whole time they choose to hang out. Tweekers and 'juggalos' are doomed to be oogles for all of eternity. Oogles don't know shit about squatting. these are the kids that sleep in doorways. You find them in every city. 
"Yeah, that oogle got murdered cause he was too stupid to find a safe place to sleep, some jock rolled him in his sleeping bag outside of the library."

*2.* oogle *98* up, *33* downbuy oogle mugs, tshirts and magnets
a migratory pack animal that drunkenly stumbles onto your porch and sets your couch on fire. they are the uninvited guests who throw inappropriate things (i.e. veggie oil, pressure treated lumber, spray paint cans, someone else's full beers) into a bonfire. while under your roof, they will talk shit on "house punks" while their shitty dog attacks your dog. the term crosses subcultural boundaries; includes hippies, punks, metalheads, ravers, etc.
Man, I wish those oogles would leave town. That guy already asked me for change three times today. 

*3.* oogle *137* up, *108* downbuy oogle mugs, tshirts and magnets
a diragatory name for a person who hangs out with streetkids and thinks he or she is one but he has a place to go when it gets too cold or rough. Not a truly a streetkid or gutterpunk.
I hate that oogle, spare changing when you know that in two days he'll go home to his mom's house.

by Timmylicious Apr 16, 2007 share this 
*7.* hobo *74* up, *64* downbuy hobo mugs, tshirts and magnets
an old school term used to romanticize folks who have been chewed up and vomitted out by a dysfunctional economic, and political system and are then ignored, lionized, criminalized, or are further abused.
people who blithely accuses hoboes aka 
homeless of being drug (including boos) 
addicts are either ignorant, blind, or 
both

*3.* tramp *469* up, *143* downbuy tramp mugs, tshirts and magnets
1) A legendary drunkard who wanders the streets. see hobo or bum 
2) A skank
1) That tramp looks drunk 
2) Stay away you manky tramp

*1.* squatter *228* up, *82* downbuy squatter mugs, tshirts and magnets
In public toilets one who sits all day on a commode waiting for a penis to come at him through a glory hole.
Hubert sat for three hours on the throne in the toilet at the Gem XXX rated theater and got ten tricks while he was there.
by Richard Black Feb 27, 2005 share this 
*2.* squatter *200* up, *246* downbuy squatter mugs, tshirts and magnets
An individual who chooses to live either on the streets or where ever she/he is at the moment. These people are often travelers (drifters); hippies who know that even though it is sometimes slightly uncomfortable you may live in Amerika without paying taxes and other advantages that are deemed natural; punks or even political refugees. 

And it's totally free though illegal in most areas, so watch out for pigs that will want to hassel you. (You aren't human in Amerika unless you pay their taxes).
These punk squatters I once knew squatted because they were touring with bands 9 monthes out of the year. When not in a van going to the next city you can easily couch surf.
by Drezdyn Feb 22, 2004 share this 
*3.* squatter *69* up, *222* downbuy squatter mugs, tshirts and magnets
A punk/hippy/crusty who voluntarily lives a portion of his/her life on the road or hopping trains. Many squatters are against organized work, religion, conservatism, etc. A lot of squatters are also vegetarian or vegan, but not always. They also may decide to bring a guitar, mandolin, or other acoustic instrument on the road to play for money, which is soley invested on meals and road snacks.
That guy's dad was a squatter, can't you tell? They have a VW van and huge plants all around their house...

*4.* Squatter *27* up, *208* downbuy squatter mugs, tshirts and magnets
Person who decides to live outside of ordinary society, often against using property for profit and because of the lack of affordable houses for the masses. Squatters often move into properties that have been abandoned for a long time, mostly in communes. Most squatters hate wasting energy and resources, so they use wood stoves, and often resort to products and food that supermarkets and stores get rid off, many grow their own produce. Many are vegetarians or vegans, have dogs, and most wear and use second hand stuff.
I went to a squatter party this weekend, they had a free store and also sold a lot of hats and jewelry there. 

I still can't get used to squatter girls and all their hair. 

I have never seen more dreads than at that squatter party.
squatter squat squatting skipping stoves 
by The Dutch Freya Jul 17, 2008 share this 
*5.* squatter *15* up, *246* downbuy squatter mugs, tshirts and magnets
A Japanese-style toilet, over which you squat. Builds your quads!
Whaaaaaat? They only have squatters here? What if I miss?
by Nick Pie Feb 24, 2004 share this 
*6.* squatter *12* up, *246* downbuy squatter mugs, tshirts and magnets
A girl who was photographed in a crouching position during the "ROAR Protest". A thread was posted on the Dogs On Acid message board, and a lot of photoshopping occured. 

She's an internet legend.
dog1: 
hey check out this picture 
imgsquatter.jpg/img 

dog2: 
imgfunnyshit.jpg/img 

dog3: 
LMFOA!! :teeth:
by Straylight Nov 22, 2003 share this 
*7.* squatter *13* up, *287* downbuy squatter mugs, tshirts and magnets
a filthy eastern european herion addict who breaks into someones house when the owners are on holiday and generally wreck the joint then claim to be refugees when the police are called and claim political asylum. 2 a person who has been made homeless at no fault of their own and break into decrepid houses in a bad state of disrepair that have been abandoned, then make the place inhabitable only to be forced out by the police and offered a hostel instead. 3 an american jew who's family has lived in the states for 200 years and tries to live in a bombshell of a house in the westbank when the israeli government has offered him a new house with fitted kitchen
fuckin squatters broke into my house and shit in the cupboards.


----------



## Nelco (Dec 29, 2010)

*7.* crusty *19* up, *12* downhttp://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crusty#http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crusty#buy crusty mugs, tshirts and magnets
A group of 4 or more bums.
I got hit up by an entire crusty of bums. Now I'm broke and out of cigarettes. Next time I'll avoid the crusty.

Ha! Ha!


----------



## farmer john (Dec 30, 2010)

Farmer John 7 thumbs up 
buy farmer john mugs, tshirts and magnetsA reference to being a ladies' man or player; usually self proclaimed.

Farmer John is a character who is most commonly found on a farm around livestock, including but not limited to chickens. Hence the term Farmer John may be used in reference to "gettin chicks"

Rapper Yellaboi coined the term in his 2010 song "Honeys to Blow"
"They call me Farmer John (why?) Becaue I get chicks"

-Yellaboi




ya how about NO


----------

